# anyone use windows 7 yet



## eirechippysteve (Nov 7, 2008)

Im thinking of taken vista off my two laptops and desktop.And installing windows 7.
how do ye find it good and bad points to it.


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*here is some info to follow*

I have not thought about this yet, but here is a good linnk
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/help/upgrading-from-windows-vista-to-windows-7


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Been using it for months, since it was still in beta stages.

I like it alot, its not as resource hungry as Vista was and has some nice new features. It runs great on a high end desktop, and right down to an Intel Atom based netbook. MS did a nice job on this one.:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with TCC......TONS better than Shista 

Do yourself a favor, install 7 and get rid of vista ASAP!!!!


Good: It actually runs without using 2GB of memory. I only had it crash on my once in 3 months while using it on a PC without enough memory while doing photo editing and having 3 other programs running.

Running on a properly configured machine, no issues. :thumbup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I upgraded about a month ago and I like it. I tried Vista and it was awful. Most companies stayed with XP and from the talk I've read, most companies will upgrade to 7. One of the only problems I have is that my old Canon printer which is still quite good, is useless. No drivers, none will be made.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

7 is awesome! Do yourself a favor and upgrade!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been using back when the first beta release was released also and to be honest i dont find it hardly any different to Vista. I always had great luck with vista and never had one crash in over 2 years of owning it. But i did have a PC that was way more powerful than it's min required spec. 7 aint crashed on me once yet either but dont expect a massive change between the 2 when you change. Performance is no different from what i can make out. 3d mark and pc mark results were almost identical between the 2 system. If your having problems with vista then change but if your not i wouldnt waste the money.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I get a free upgrade to windows 7 because of my newer laptop. I have the 64 bit Vista now and I hope to be able to downgrade to the 32 bit windows 7 because I've been having a lot of compatibility issues. For instance I can't get Primavera 3 to work right now due to it being a 16 bit program. My version of P3 was free due to school but i looked up the problem at a few different websites and their recommendation was to just purchase a newer version


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ayerzee said:


> I get a free upgrade to windows 7 because of my newer laptop. I have the 64 bit Vista now and I hope to be able to downgrade to the 32 bit windows 7 because I've been having a lot of compatibility issues. For instance I can't get Primavera 3 to work right now due to it being a 16 bit program. My version of P3 was free due to school but i looked up the problem at a few different websites and their recommendation was to just purchase a newer version


 
Yeah 64bit any software can cause many issues. I was going to go for the 64bit cpu and motherboard but looked at the issues some programs that run on 32bit were having with windows 7 64bit just like vista. In the end if you dont use 64bit software then dont install 64bit and if your cpu and mother board dont surrport 64bit then dont install it. It offers no advantage uneless everything is 64bit capable otherwise it's running in 32bit compatible mode. Thats worse than running just straight 32bit from what i read.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

FWIW, I've been running 64bit since XP. I had driver issues with XP64 but that was just because there were very few made for the x64 platform back then.

Currently, I'm running W7 64bit with an Athlon CPU. I've never had performance issues while running XP64, Vista64 or now 7/64. 

I do try to use the 64bit versions of any software I can. Seems developers are upgrading pretty often. I'd say right now on my puter, it's about 50/50 with 32 to 64 bit programs.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

angus242 said:


> FWIW, I've been running 64bit since XP. I had driver issues with XP64 but that was just because there were very few made for the x64 platform back then.
> 
> Currently, I'm running W7 64bit with an Athlon CPU. I've never had performance issues while running XP64, Vista64 or now 7/64.
> 
> I do try to use the 64bit versions of any software I can. Seems developers are upgrading pretty often. I'd say right now on my puter, it's about 50/50 with 32 to 64 bit programs.


 
Yeah as long as you run a 64bit capable cpu and motherboard, 64bit software with 64bit drivers then you shouldnt have any problems. It's when you start to try and mix and match.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> It's when you start to try and mix and match.


:thumbup:


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Geeze...they've come a long way since windows 3.1....wonder if I can play doom on windows 7


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

No problems at all with any 32bit apps on my Vista 64 laptop. And I have a lot of 32bit apps. There are certain things that have issues, but in general 32bit apps work fine.


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

I have been using Windows 7 since the RC1 release. I must say it is the best Microsoft operating system yet! I purchased the Ultimate 64 bit edition, and i have yet to see it crash, all of my drivers are updated and work perfectly, and I love the new little tweaks in the OS. It is definitely a bit more like the Mac, without being a mac. The best of both worlds.


----------



## J. Sullivan (Mar 16, 2008)

Win 7 is the balls baby. I used Vista for about 20 minutes (then it kept asking me for permission to do the things I CLICKED ON), went back to my sweet lady XP. 

I use Mac OS for work, and I've got to say Win 7 took some cues from Apple this time around, and made the operating system useful again. 

Definitely recommend it, this is what Vista should of been.


----------



## mickey69125 (Dec 8, 2007)

I upgraded a month ago and like it a lot. Graphics are way better. Does take some getting used to though and migrating everything over from XP was tedious, but it worked out well in the end. FYI, most motherboards and processors made since about 2003, (don't quote me on that date) have been 64bit, it's just that there isn't a lot of software yet that is written for 64 bit operating systems. The main difference between 32 bit and 64 bit is the amount of memory you can have. The max for 32 bit is 4 gig but 64 bit can go as high as 128 gig.


----------



## eirechippysteve (Nov 7, 2008)

thats that so w 7 it is il do it at the weekend.Always hated vista but to lazy to change back to xp.

thanks for the info guy.sound:thumbup:


----------



## Martin Co (Sep 8, 2008)

My chick is buying windows 7 next week sometime, so I'll give a solid review then! Her and I both can't stand SHISTA VISTA what a source hog! Me on the other hand, I love Linux - best of all it's FREE FREE FREE, with ton's of FREE updates and software!! The only pitfalls for Linux is the learning curve, but once you get past that, you'll never look back ??? Best of all it's lightweight right out of the box and can out perform any OS I've used!!

Did I mention, no viruses either??


----------



## Martin Co (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, forgot to mention, you can download your free O.S by click here 

It's better for a newbie to start on Ubuntu.. I recommend doing a dual boot until you get your feet wet if you decide you want to try it out.

You can run most of your windows software on "Wine" so don't worry to much with that.


----------

